# Audi equivalent to realoem.com



## mike'sttrs (May 7, 2013)

I'm relatively new to the world of Audi but having had BMW's for nearly 30 years, I knew all of the key websites that were helpful for DIY'ers. You put the last 7 digits of your VIN into realoem.com and it takes you to your specific model and gives you all the same parts diagrams that the guy at the parts counter uses. The "realoem.com" site was always very helpful to me not just because it gave me part numbers but it helped show exactly where various parts were located and it also gave me a perspective of what was required in order to do certain repairs. Is there a site like this for Audi's? Sure would be nice. 

Mike


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

http://www.genuineaudiparts.com


----------



## mike'sttrs (May 7, 2013)

JohnLZ7W said:


> http://www.genuineaudiparts.com


This is only a site that sells parts. It is not a site that provides all of the detailed vehicle diagrams by category (i.e. brakes, cooling system, engine, trim, etc). Thanks for the input but I was hoping for something much more comprehensive.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

It isn't as nice as realeom.com, but I use this site for locating part numbers (and some purchases): http://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/default.aspx

It provides at least some of the exploded diagrams and actual part numbers. A lot of sites only allow searching for the part, then return a name and price without the part number. This cuts down on cross site price shopping, but is a PITA for the consumer.


----------



## mike'sttrs (May 7, 2013)

hightechrdn said:


> It isn't as nice as realeom.com, but I use this site for locating part numbers (and some purchases): http://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/default.aspx
> 
> It provides at least some of the exploded diagrams and actual part numbers. A lot of sites only allow searching for the part, then return a name and price without the part number. *This cuts down on cross site price shopping, but is a PITA for the consumer.*


*
* 

Yes, one of the best things about having the part number you want is cross shopping. There is another site called "furiousmethod.com" where you put in a part number and it automatically shops about 25-30 sites that sell BMW parts so that you can get the best deal. These sites include dealers, OEM suppliers as well as Ebay and Amazon. Really cool. For general maintenance parts the lowest prices are often with OEM suppliers and Amazon. However, for more uncommon and vehicle specific parts, dealers usually have the best prices and many of them discount by 25-30% off list. WHY DON'T WE HAVE THINGS LIKE THIS FOR AUDI'S??? Where's the free-market competition?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

mike'sttrs said:


> This is only a site that sells parts. It is not a site that provides all of the detailed vehicle diagrams by category (i.e. brakes, cooling system, engine, trim, etc). Thanks for the input but I was hoping for something much more comprehensive.


Nope, no diagrams here (??)

http://genuineaudiparts.com/parts/2...407&vehicleid=1502984&section=REAR SUSPENSION


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Nope, no diagrams here (??)
> 
> http://genuineaudiparts.com/parts/2...407&vehicleid=1502984&section=REAR SUSPENSION


Exactly. And those diagrams are basically the same as the dealer sees in ETKA.

You're not really going to find better deals on parts than on places like http://genuinieaudiparts.com/ or http://rectoraudiparts.com/. They have consistently had the lowest prices I've seen, and I've been buying parts from these places for years.


----------



## boarderjcj (Sep 14, 2011)

http://parts.audiusa.com/parts//?siteid=16


----------



## mike'sttrs (May 7, 2013)

eweu said:


> Exactly. And those diagrams are basically the same as the dealer sees in ETKA.
> 
> You're not really going to find better deals on parts than on places like http://genuinieaudiparts.com/ or http://rectoraudiparts.com/. They have consistently had the lowest prices I've seen, and I've been buying parts from these places for years.


I'm not doing a very good job of making my point. There are "some" diagrams on these sites but not for the whole car. Secondly, have you tried to find a part for your 2013 Audi using these sites? The only model shown for the 2013 model year is the A3. Not a real confidence builder. Third, have you tried to find brake parts for your TT-RS on genuineaudiparts.com (2012 model is shown)? Apparently, our cars don't have pads or rotors because neither is shown on their site. Finally, WHY NO PART NUMBER? There are lots of parts houses like AutohausAz and FCPGroton that sell the same parts as the dealers without the Audi logo for much less but it sure makes it easier to cross-shop when you have the part number. Audi has come a long way in the quality and engineering of their cars over the last 5-10 years and in many areas they have passed BMW. It just seems to me like the aftermarket for Audi parts isn't nearly as far along. Just sayin......


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

mike'sttrs said:


> I'm not doing a very good job of making my point. There are "some" diagrams on these sites but not for the whole car. Secondly, have you tried to find a part for your 2013 Audi using these sites? The only model shown for the 2013 model year is the A3. Not a real confidence builder. Third, have you tried to find brake parts for your TT-RS on genuineaudiparts.com (2012 model is shown)? Apparently, our cars don't have pads or rotors because neither is shown on their site. Finally, WHY NO PART NUMBER? There are lots of parts houses like AutohausAz and FCPGroton that sell the same parts as the dealers without the Audi logo for much less but it sure makes it easier to cross-shop when you have the part number. Audi has come a long way in the quality and engineering of their cars over the last 5-10 years and in many areas they have passed BMW. It just seems to me like the aftermarket for Audi parts isn't nearly as far along. Just sayin......


The BMW aftermarket is larger, at least here in the US.

For part numbers, check out the link which I posted. My point about most sites not providing part numbers applies to the "discount" sites linked above. 

For some reason, some parts won't show up in the online diagrams/parts lists. Also, I have noticed entire sections missing... However, these sites provide at least some info. 

Us forum members don't exactly have control of these websites


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

The link to jimellis is the closest thing you will find to the BMW type site. Trust me i came to ttrs from bmw and did the same thing you are asking about. 
You can subscribe to Erwin for a fee and download the dealer training manuals and all the service stuff for your car(erwin is the dealer site)It is like $30 for 24 hours so you need to download it and save it for later. Also gives bulletins and all that other fun stuff. The servie manuals are very informative and help a lot.

Here is one of the pictures from the manuals


----------



## TTRStud (Jul 18, 2013)

Cannot find to save my life the TT RS's tail lamp part number, on any of the websites provided...oh how I miss realoem.com!


----------



## arnemeyer (Jan 9, 2012)

TTRStud said:


> Cannot find to save my life the TT RS's tail lamp part number, on any of the websites provided...oh how I miss realoem.com!


Just e-mail Jim Ellis -- they usually give me the part number of anything that isn't clear or not easily listed in the diagram/website.

Usually within 24 working hours to boot.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Use *PartsLink24*

It gives you access to ETKA - $20 gives you access for 24 hours.


----------



## b3syncroG60 (Mar 9, 2003)

http://www.partsbase.org/

http://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/

http://genuineaudiparts.com/


----------

